# 2011 Mathews



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

I have the Reezen but after seeing the new Z9......

I think I'm in love:doowapsta

http://mathewsinc.com/product/z9/


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Self control!!! 


Its why i still shoot the drenaline.





Breath in, Breath out, Breath in, Breath out......


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

i too love my drenaline, but have to admidt that if I had any less self control, i would buy one of these. 

the only problem is, what do they come out with nexts? you know you'll want that one too!


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

All they change is 1/2 inch A2A... or 1/4lb? Speed hasnt changed much in the last few years.... Im still shooting the Switchback! I've shot every new bow they come out with but still keep the Switchback. I really like the increased speed from 315 to 330 of the new bows, BUT 15fps is not worth $800 to me unless the draw was as SMOOTH as the switchback.... love the smooth draw!!!!

I do like to go shoot all these new bows though... man they are sweet!


----------



## mathews (Oct 23, 2010)

nothings better on the z9. the z7 is better. but what happend yo the z8?


----------

